# Thank you all.



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

I've learnt a lot of different things from all of you.

Now it's time to move on.

Thank you and goodbye.

tac


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

short and sweet, are you leaving the hobby? sorry to see you go?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

That's a bummer at this end of the net.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Why you leaving Tac?


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

Tac, i wish you all the best.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Waaaaah? ??? Tac what happened?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 24 Aug 2011 08:32 PM 
Waaaaah? ??? Tac what happened? Confused here. What happened?!


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Huh! ??????


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Ditto what Rod wrote! You will be missed, tac! 

May you have clear tracks and favorable signals,
David Meashey


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Did I miss a meeting? What happened? Don't go! 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Therios (Sep 28, 2008)

I even went back and checked his recent posts and past posts to see if there was anything that was happening. I could not find anything.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I even went back and checked his recent posts 
You might want to check his posts on the other websites . . .


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

it was the earth quack.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 25 Aug 2011 01:30 PM 
I even went back and checked his recent posts 
You might want to check his posts on the other websites . . . tac just posted today on the other forum. No mention of leaving over there...... Must be somethin' here. But I can't find any problem.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

But I can't find any problem 
With what? Archives offline? Links a pain to insert? Pictures requiring a college degree to learn how to insert them? 
Ah, but they aren't problems - they are features, right?


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 25 Aug 2011 05:00 PM 
But I can't find any problem 
With what? Archives offline? Links a pain to insert? Pictures requiring a college degree to learn how to insert them? 
Ah, but they aren't problems - they are features, right? 



No, I thought it was just the overall friendliness... http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...v/topic/aff/98/aft/116122/afpg/5/Default.aspx


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

it was just the overall friendliness 
Your link lost me, but anyway, yes - the friendliness is the only reason I stick around.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 25 Aug 2011 01:43 PM 
it was the earth quack. 
The earth quack?

I haven't been here as much as I used to. Just got tired of the trolls. Now that I mention them, there seems to be less of that sort of activity now.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry to see ya go but we hope you move on and still enjoy your trains. Later RJD


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

If only...


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Dang... that quote didn't work.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

I would have to agree that the unfriendliness and brand bashing was a real turn off back some monthes/years ago. Even though I was temp. out of the hobby, it tended to drive me away too. Because I wanted to reprise which only creates a flame war - no good. But from what I read lately, it has gotten better. Unfortunately people will come and go and I'm afraid that our struggling economy may be forcing some newer folks out of our scale and back to the smaller scales. Unfortunate to see folks leave, but it will happen if not for the unfreindliness due to cost restrictions and loss of intrest in our scale.

Rocky


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd sure like to think that we would welcome all...


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm always saddened when we loose another family member. 

Happy Rails to you Tac. 

John


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not sure what, if anything, is happening to this forum, but it's not pleasant to see. Large Scale is--or at least was--the most fun, friendly, and rancor-free segment of the model railroading hobby. We need ALL the participants, manufacturers, dealers, etc. that we can possibly attract and encourage to become involved. But I guess it's true that a few rotten apples can, over time, spoil the barrel.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

MLS is a friendly as its always been..(which is to say, very friendly!) yes, we have one or two members that always seem to cause trouble, but im used to that now, and it doesnt really bother me anymore..once a thread "goes bad" I just ignore it..99% of MLS is always great, no problems at all! I doubt that is the reason TAC is leaving..seems unlikely to me anyway..

Posted By Pete Thornton on 25 Aug 2011 05:00 PM 
But I can't find any problem 
With what? Archives offline? Links a pain to insert? Pictures requiring a college degree to learn how to insert them? 
Ah, but they aren't problems - they are features, right? Archives off line? yes, is a pain once in awhile..but even that isnt a deal-breaker, and most old articles *can* be found..see the current Porter masterclass thread as an example.

Links a pain to insert? No, not at all..very easy..no problems with links.

Pictures requiring a college degree to learn how to insert them? No, also very easy..if someone initially has problems figuring it out, its because they dont yet understand some basic computer concepts, no one is born knowing this stuff! but once they learn (with easy to understand help from the friendly and helpful MLS crew) they soon "get it" and can then easily post photos...if someone genuinely cant figure it out, then they simply dont want to learn..thats a personal issue, and has nothing to do with MLS..

Scot


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

if someone genuinely cant figure it out, then they simply dont want to learn 
Scott, 

With all due respect, that's the kind of comment that turns a lot of people off this site. Ok, so this is an online forum, but many folk are not computer-literate and don't want to be - they just want to get on with the conversation. This is a Large Scale Train forum, not a how-to-use-a-computer learning course. 

Links a pain to insert? No, not at all..very easy..no problems with links. 
Pictures requiring a college degree to learn how to insert them? 
I assume you're a computer geek, because believe me, links ARE a pain. Sometimes they show and work, sometimes they don't. Use the same text as the href link and they don't work. I know html, and I still have all kinds of problems making them work. Ask SteveC how many problems he knows about. 

So are pictures. Some other websites make it much easier to post a picture. (This one used to be easy, or don't you remember those tags?) 

When it takes 1/2 hour to get a post to work correctly, you get a bit discouraged. When the useful threads to which you saved the links are suddenly wiped off the face of the earth, you wonder where this is going. 

Sometimes you think it would be nice to simplify things and so you move on . . .


----------



## Therios (Sep 28, 2008)

@scot. I have to agree with Pete. Although none of this complication bothers me in the least bit. There are quite a few that are NOT savy in the least bit. It is hard enough for some people to even get to the site and participate in text forums. 

We have to remember and live by "there is no stupid question". And unfortunately when there are links and/or references to archives. And pictures are not simply an attach (which even that is tough for novice) then there is a problem. We can't afford to belittle them by saying it is "easy" or they just don't want to learn. 

I know what you meant. But I read it and came away with a negative feeling... Just a little.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

gentlemen!this is Tac's goodbye thread. not a thread about the virtues of this forum.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Very true Kormsen, 
but unfortunately Tac's brief goodbye tends to open the door of speculation... 
Why? 

John


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By kormsen on 26 Aug 2011 12:39 PM 
gentlemen!this is Tac's goodbye thread. not a thread about the virtues of this forum. 

Well, it kind of is actully..(a thread about the virtues of this forum) ..
since tac didnt give us anything to go on, it forces us to guess about his posible reasons for leaving..
thus the musings on the virtues of this forum! 

Scot


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, it kind of is 
Scot, 
Thanks for taking my comments in the friendly way they were intended.  

I'd like to add there is a whole thread from John Wilcox, who is back on Ascension Island and can't understand why he sees red X on some threads' photos but not on others. His level of computer expertise is about what the majority seem to posess. (And he'd rather hike around Ascension Island than mess with this site trying to figure out why the photos don't show, I'll bet!)


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't feel "forced" into turning TAC's goodbye into any kind of speculation, or bashing of people or principals. 

In fact, it sort of "disrespects" TAC by derailing it off into this kind of stuff, my opinion. 

Sorry to see TAC go.. 

Greg


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

I know this is rather simplistic and all, but have any of you considered eMailing Terry and asking him?


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

That is a very good suggestion, Steve. I did just that right after his "goodbye" was posted. I believe it is up to him to post his reasons, however.

Ed


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Same here. I asked, suffice to say he has his own reasons. Not my place to air them.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes I did before I posted... and for anyone else curious, email works fine. 

Greg


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 26 Aug 2011 06:40 PM 
Same here. I asked, suffice to say he has his own reasons. Not my place to air them. 
I did e-mail him last night and got MY answers this morning from him. Like Vic said, not my place to air them. 'Nuf said!


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I'm glad that those of you that actually cared enough to make an inquiry with the only individual who could provide the answer to your question, have received satisfaction. It should allow you to rest easy in both mind and spirit, and thus, have no need to squander your time in worthless speculation, which would have never provided you an answer.

I also wholeheartedly agree with your expressed opinion that it is not your place to publicly relate what has been told to you.


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

This thread needs a railroad topic... 

http://qstation.org/BNSF_Fire_Flatcar/ 

Robert


----------

